# coatings for walkin coolers and freezers



## wobblydude

Has any one used macropoxy 646 by sherwin williams for coating the interior of walk ins? Is there a better product for this application?
We are having a hard time with the health department.


----------



## TJ Paint

figure out what coatings the health dept is ok with and approves. Start there and then just go with the one that makes sense.


----------



## jmda

I think Insl-x makes a product for this application. I have not used it, but was told about it for a bid we did a while ago.


----------



## wobblydude

*i cant believe no one has painted a walk in!*

no one has ever coated a walk in freezer or refrigerator?


----------



## Workaholic

wobblydude said:


> no one has ever coated a walk in freezer or refrigerator?


I have not. I would imagine that if you give it more than a day someone might log on with some insite to your situation. 
Is this your first one then? Has the Health department recommended a approved coating for you?


----------



## wobblydude

*cooler coatings*

I have never done one. The health department would rather we buy new equipment! I am just trying to find if someone has ever been in the same situation, Thanks


----------



## NACE

Insulx Freezer Coat


----------

